# Something I've never seen while butcher my deer.



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shot a 9 pt Sunday night. Let him hang overnight, and noticed a brown color on his sinew/tendons on his back leg. The deer walked okay before I hit my release, but we noticed a substantial injury to that back knee, like a fracture that occurred a long time ago. The affected side was noticeably atrophied, no signs of an infection, no smell, meat looked fine, no other signs. Of course I took the entire affected quarter and scrapped it, not worth the risk. I just wanted to know if anyone else had seen this and what is it? 











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Had a similar kill this year my son shot a 4point his first buck during the youth hunt the deer was shot in portage county the deer had very little fat on it but the fat that was there was yellow all of it was yellow on the back hams around ribs and around neck the deer smelled fine and looked very healthy so i butchered it and we have been eating it since just after christmas and can't complain the taste is fine not sure if it had to do with diet


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Not much fat on that deer compared to the ones I butchered this year. I killed a nice 12pt one year that the old right side was junk from I presume a car hit.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah he didn't have much fat at all. Not a lotta antler to score, but big body, first time I've gotten a real good amount of meat from the neck and between the ribs. Have the heart soaking ready to go too which will be a first.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

In my expert opinion I would say your deer had "bowel" movement that went wrong! Haha, just kidding. Might want to call ODNR and see if you could get in touch with a biologist as they may have some input on this or a local butcher or meat cutter. Let us know what you find out. And congrats on the deer. Did he have both sides of headgear? I!m assuming he did as you said he was a 9 pt. Way to tough it out in cold weather!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Had a buddy kill tri-pod "three legged buck" whom we have been chasing for a couple of years. Seemed like a healthy buck besides the injury. Went to gut him and his entire cavity was completely covered in a yellow/green infection....it by far was the most awful smelling deer I have ever seen in my life. Haunts me too this day! LOL....:!:!:!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> Had a buddy kill tri-pod "three legged buck" whom we have been chasing for a couple of years. Seemed like a healthy buck besides the injury. Went to gut him and his entire cavity was completely covered in a yellow/green infection....it by far was the most awful smelling deer I have ever seen in my life. Haunts me too this day! LOL....:!:!:!


How did it taste?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a very similar patch on a hind quarter of an 8pt from Perry Co in late Oct. No smell, only 1/4" deep, no skin damage first time I have seen this in 30yrs of deer from that valley.............we have also been eating the meat with no side effects.......AH2


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

The deer was taken on January 10th. Had both sides of antlers. Forgot to mention it was my first buck!!! Was pretty excited to say the least, after my buddy dug through the camera we have a nice picture of him too. Bought the buck boiler from bass pro, kinda thought it would be a gimmick, but worked fantastic and I should end up with a nice skull mount.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That skull looks great!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes it does.


----------

